# appys, pintos and pintoloosas



## zoey829 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sooo what do you prefer??? I love the apps. But I have been looking at the sales lists and have been finding myself liking the pintolosas. Is that sooo wrong?? I LOVE Orion!! OK I confessed. I am looking at a black mare that has a pinto dam but I breed for apps! Is that wrong???

What about you? Would you ever buy a horse that has both app and pinto in thier lines?? And take a chance of producing a pintolossa??

It seems like so many appy lover dont want to see pinto and vice avera. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 13, 2009)

Pintos, overos and toveros, splash thrown in for good measure doesn't hurt one bit. I strongly prefer to stick with pintos, I would consider one with appy background, but it would have to be one heck of a visible pintoloosa to get my attention. Don't get me wrong, there are a few out there....


----------



## Orkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, me, I'm a sucker for those pintos. I love the tobys and not so much overos. If the toby is a tovero that's just icing on the cake. I like them black based as well. I'm not a big "red" fan as far as the red factor. I like them bay or black.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 13, 2009)

I think with the minis, in so many colors, people are more relaxed about "what goes" because there is such a variety.

However, I personally would NEVER EVER own an appaloosa colored horse. I don't like horses with a lot of color, but have had several pintos. However, if the pinto had appy background, I would pass.

I say get what you like!

Andrea


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 13, 2009)

I prefer pinto but have seen some pintoloosas that I wouldn't mind owning. The first foal born here last year has a appy sire and she is a pinto, dam is a bay. It wouldn't of mattered to me i she was appy though.


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 13, 2009)

I love pintos... Not a real big fan of appies - just personal preference but I have seen some pintaloosas that I would have liked to have




I think it just depends on what catches your eye...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 13, 2009)

Appys first for me always, Pinto a close second, pintaloosa third, I am a total sucker for color big horses or small horses, spots spots spots



. Love the personality of the appys and love the "people eyes" with the sclera, so much expression.


----------



## shelly (Nov 13, 2009)

I love them pintos too...not a big appy fan but I have seen a few that caught my eye and would go for it if I had the money!!


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2009)

I love pintos! ALL patterns!





But I like pintaloosas too!

And most appys.

Nothing wrong in having what you enjoy!


----------



## CyndiD (Nov 13, 2009)

Orion is my all time favorite horse...and so it follows that pintaloosa is MY favorite.


----------



## TaylorMarie (Nov 13, 2009)

I think up here if you have a pinto with appaloosa in its pedigree you can not register them pinto. just a thought


----------



## valshingle (Nov 13, 2009)

As you can tell by my avatar, I like some apps. I like some pintos. And I like some pintoloosas. The app in my avatar has a app sire and a pinto dam. Bred to a pinto, he produced a pintoloosa






What's nice about minis is that any color goes, so it's up to your personal preference. I do know that in the big horse world it is a no-no to breed an app to a pinto. Their loss, I say.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 13, 2009)

I like them all!



I've bred my appy to pinto and got some beautiful pintaloosa results! There are both schools of thought in the minis, some want pinto only, some want appy only, some don't care and like both! I say do whatever you like!

Here are some samples of the pintaloosas I produced here:

Crayonbox Made You Look






Crayonbox Color Made


----------



## Leeana (Nov 13, 2009)

Call me boring but I prefer a good solid


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 13, 2009)

TaylorMarie said:


> I think up here if you have a pinto with appaloosa in its pedigree you can not register them pinto. just a thought


If I understand Pinto Assoc. rules right that is true for full size horses

but minis can have appy in their background as long as they don't display any characteristics


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2009)

There isn't any 'wrong' color for me and I think that's one thing I really appreciate about the miniature breed......whatever color or pattern you prefer, there is a place for it. When we first got interested in miniatures Orion was the first stallion that just blew me away...conformationally. He still is the most balanced and horse like miniature I have ever seen even today. And he was all natural.

Soooo, I guess I must like pintaloosas...Hmmm?





Our breeding program is directed towards pintos and we are pretty successful at getting the colored horses with the kind of conformation I admire. HOWEVER, we now have a little PINTALOOSA mare in our midst! The minute I saw her, so dainty and elegant, I was done for. She is in foal to Cowboy for next year and I am SO hoping for some appy spots combined with the pinto.






This is Honey. Pasture fat and in foal, but small and refined. She carries quite a grab bag of color genetics. She is a red dun with tobiano, probably sabino and snow flake appy, maybe varnish too? and I'm not sure if there is more in there or not!

So, yes, I'm a pintaloosa fan.





Charlotte


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 13, 2009)

I tend to be very fussy when it comes to Appys. There are some though that I just adore. There was a mare for sale a while ago that had appy in her background that I really liked too (but didnt get!



bummer!) Generally speaking I have pintos and prefer them due to the crazy face markings and blue eyes but I do acknowledge that there are fabulous horses in all colors.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2009)

I love all horses no matter what the color but I guess if there were four horses that were equal in conformation I would go with the appy then the pintaloosa, the pinto, and then a solid. The pintaloosas and appys are pretty equal to me for being my favorite just because there are some appies that just have the worst markings and then there are some pintaloosas that are just badly marked but a nicely marked one I could go either way. This is my second year with my own minis so I bought an appy mare last year that was bred to a pinto and got a pintaloosa filly and then I bred her back to our pinto stallion for this year and got in my mind the perfect marked pintaloosa colt. I have her bred to a leopard for next year though.

The mare:






The filly:






The colt:


----------



## Sandee (Nov 13, 2009)

I too like Orion. Guess that's good since my stallion (see avatar) is a great grandson. He's visually a silver dapple pinto. Neither of his parents "looked" appy but he's thown appy and silver in all three foals by him so far.


----------



## bevann (Nov 13, 2009)

Orion , a pintaloosa, was such a great color producer of many varities.He produced leopards, pintaloosas, and pintos of all colors.My own mare a pintaloosa and Orion bred has produced Appaloosa when bred to a gray and several pintos when bred to a pinto.2 of them tested positive for homozygous tobiano.I love all the colors and you can get such variety with Pintaloosa.


----------



## Joanne (Nov 13, 2009)

As they say "Variety is the spice of life".

Part of the beauty of miniature horses is that any color is acceptable.

Buy what you want to wake up and see in the morning!


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree, buy for yourself and what YOU want to look at everyday



There are no color "rules" you have to follow (except for LWO testing of course). There may be some color trends but those come and go, I wouldn't worry about those at all. I am not an appy fan nor a fan of most pinto markings but there are some appys that are just WOW!!! Catch is one of those - he is incredible in any color and I love how he is marked.

That said, I look at conformation, movement and temperament first and the color is just a nice bonus if it's my fav. My absolute to die for color is black/bay/buckskin with a star/blaze, blue eyes and 4 socks. I just finally have two marked the way I love and I only got the two in the last year. Luckily they happen to be pretty darn nice in the structure/movement department, so I got lucky to get the eye candy too



The rest of my little herd is completely solid blacks/bays. I am not much of a pinto (lots of color) lover. BUT I am eagerly awaiting a new addition (to be introduced properly in the spring!) and he is a WILDLY marked buckskin pinto - hmm guess I can make the sacrifice for his great conformation








Have fun and show us lots of pics of the direction you decide to go! Your pastures will be colorful


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 14, 2009)

It is amazig what you can get. I love Orion so much as well as the appy lines. I love Chianti!

I have my eye on this little mare and she has Orion lines. Her dam is a pinto but the mare is black and will be bred to an app. So it is very exciting what you will get!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 14, 2009)

I am a former Appaloosa breeder.

I have to admit that when I first looked into the miniature breed I was _appauled_ at the indistriminate breeding of appy to pintos, and thought it would _never_ happen with any of _my _horses.





Well, I have been "corrupted",



and would love to have a well-marked pintaloosa with big blue eyes in my barn.








Actually, my best appy blanket producing mare, although she shows no pinto colour aside from a star and snip, a white half coronet, and blue eyes, had a medicine hat dam.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know if this was mentioned, but if you like pintos and want to register and show them with the Pinto Assocaition (www.pinto.org) they frown on App blood. They have gotten more lenient about registering minis with App in their backgrounds, but lots of Pinto owners (I am one of them) feel that Pintos and Apps should not be crossed. But you need to do what YOU like.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL, you know me! I am 'old school' and just can't bring myself to cross the two. I like them to be one or the other, though I have never been a big fan of pintos. Not to say I dont see one once in a while that knocks my socks off- but to me they all start looking the same, LOL (Ya seen one, ya seen 'em all- JMO)

Many people with pintos also register and show them pintos, and they can't if there are Appies in their lines. Also same thing for folks breeding for the Appy- they want Appaloosa lines, not other lines.

I do have to say, my yearling filly is out of an Appy mare and sired by a solid non Appy stallion whose sire was pinto- Prince Tennessee Monashee. My filly has no pinto characteristics at all, and I bought her in spite of the pinto breeding, not because of it.

I think the pintoloosas look too busy- kind of like wearing plaid with polka dots, LOL.

Everyone has their own likes and dislikes though, and if the horse is nice, and you think it will fit into your breeding program for what YOU want, then do it!! Variety keeps the world from getting too boring I guess, haha


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 14, 2009)

We have solids, pinto's and appaloosa's as well but we and will not cross the breeds at our farm. We have all types of horses being shetlands and miniatures at our farm and hoping to breed for a appaloosa with a shetland neck.

Color is just icing on the cake as far as we are concerned, and everyone likes something different but I prefer appy's with no pinto background.


----------



## LAD (Nov 14, 2009)

My first love is palominos as that is what I raised in QH's.But when I got into the minis (1988) I noticed there weren't very many LOUD colored pintos and overos were pretty much nonexistent, so that is what I started a breeding program on. But to tell the truth I like about ANY color... as long as it's on a GOOD horse


----------



## horsehug (Nov 14, 2009)

I love them all!! 

Susan O.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is our new filly that come from Creta Hills Farm.

Her dam is appy and her sire is pinto.

Here is Rosie.. (This photos taken by Julie).









You can see her pedigree on here, http://www.imageevent.com/karrieshort/minihorses/rosiehttp://rockinsminiatures.webs.com/rosie

I loved Rosie's grand sire, Wilkins Shorty.

I love soild, pintos and do love appy too and never seen pintoloosa in person yet.

Maybe in someday.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 14, 2009)

How darn cute!! COngrat!! Everyone has suck lovely horese~!!!



RockinSMiniature said:


> Here is our new filly that come from Creta Hills Farm.Her dam is appy and her sire is pinto.
> 
> Here is Rosie.. (This photos taken by Julie).
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

zoey829 said:


> Sooo what do you prefer??? I love the apps. But I have been looking at the sales lists and have been finding myself liking the pintolosas. Is that sooo wrong?? I LOVE Orion!! OK I confessed. I am looking at a black mare that has a pinto dam but I breed for apps! Is that wrong???
> What about you? Would you ever buy a horse that has both app and pinto in thier lines?? And take a chance of producing a pintolossa??
> 
> It seems like so many appy lover dont want to see pinto and vice avera. What are your thoughts.


No, I would not buy a horse that looked Pinto, but had appaloosa background. If you just want a registered mini , A or R, you can get by with it. If you want to expand to Pinto, they will not accept a horse with any ap in the pedigree. Yes, they do a background check and will refuse appaloosa.

Unfortunately, it is not the easiest thing to try to find a mini with no ap in the background that you can register Pinto.

Because I want just Pinto, I would not even consider an ap cross.


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

eagles ring farm said:


> TaylorMarie said:
> 
> 
> > I think up here if you have a pinto with appaloosa in its pedigree you can not register them pinto. just a thought
> ...


No, minis can not have any ap in the background to register Pinto.

I have one in my barn right now that was rejected by Pinto because of an appaloosa in his background. Although I was not the one who applied for his registration, I have the rejection letter from Pinto, stating what horse, in his background, was appaloosa.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2009)

I would--and have--bought a pintaloosa. The mare showed pinto only in her white face & blue eyes, and appaloosa only in some white roaning over her loins, but her mother's sire was a loud leopard appaloosa and her sire a medicine hat. We knew the breeding was there, though no one was sure what the white roaning over her loins was, appaloosa or something else. Turns out it must have been the appy showing through, because her first foal for us was a blanket appaloosa, sired by a non-appy bred stallion. We were thrilled, as he was a very pretty little boy and the appy coloring was a nice bonus.

We don't show pinto & never will, so pinto registration is of no concern to me. For that reason I have no qualms at all about buying a pintaloosa. If I were into raising pintos specifically then no, I would not want to have anything that had appaloose breeding behind it.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 15, 2009)

It seems like it is more of a preference not to cross with the Pinto breeders.

I am looking at a jet black mare. Her sire is black and her dam is a pinto that has app in her background. But I breed for apps. So you never know what you can get!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 15, 2009)

No, minis can not have any ap in the background to register Pinto.

I have one in my barn right now that was rejected by Pinto because of an appaloosa in his background. Although I was not the one who applied for his registration, I have the rejection letter from Pinto, stating what horse, in his background, was appaloosa.

Sorry but unless they have changed the rules again! As of about 5 years ago, pinto will accept any miniature by just "looking at the pictures". If they don't have any apparent appy characteristics then Pinto accepts them with the cumulativel white of 2". They don't check background any more but the rulebook does read "no appaloosa, mule, etc..... for the last 4 generations". Their office used to check these backgrounds themselves but it's become too costly and as I said unless something has changed, they accept your word for the horses background. And we all know how well the color was recorded on registrations in the past.


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

I will check with Pinto and post what I hear back.

IMHO I think it is too bad if pinto waivers on the rules. They did this once before when they let any horse (big ones) in if they were registered with Paint. It came back to bite them.

Pinto is a color breed, but it doesnt include ap coloration.

I looked all over for a horse that qualified for Pinto. I finally found one and I already had another that qualified with correct backgrounds. They are hard to find, believe it or not.

The one that I have, that they turned down, would have qualified if they took color only. They bothered check and discovered that actually he has a lot of ap background. It was a former owner who had applied for Pinto.

I will post what I find out.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2009)

I like them all, including pintaloosas as long as there's not "too much" of one pattern or the other, has to be a nice balance between the two.. I especially like the overoloosa, mainly the splash/appaloosa cross and have several in my herd:

Sky, black near leopard splash overoloosa (LWO negative)






Trouble, black bay overoloosa bred colt, partial blue eyes so splash carrier (sire LWO negative) and starting to frost on body






This little gal is by the first stallion and out of a black tobiano/splash mare, so far she is NOT showing any appy characteristics and hoping she doesn't!






This is one of 08 colts, out of a silver dapple pintaloosa mare and sired by the first stallion, so far he is not showing any appy as a coming 2 year old:






This guy is another 08 colt and full sibling to the black splash filly above, he was born solid black with partial blue eyes, but now as a coming 2 year old is appying out like crazy, heavy roaning and spots:






This mare is by a black pinto stallion and out of an appaloosa mare, has no characteristics of either, no white, no mottling, no sclera etc.. Has produced pinto, solid and an overoloosa foals when crossed on pinto/solid/overoloosa stallions..






I've looked into pinto registration as well and was confused.. This is what I found

Accepted miniature outcross breeds are:

* American Miniature Horse Association

* American Miniature Horse Registry

* International Miniature Horse Registry

PtHA can also register horse mares and geldings based on their color alone as well as any sex of ponies and minis.

(So with this statement does that mean that any pony/mini with pinto coloration CAN be registered even if it has an appy sire/dam??)

The PtHA does not accept any horses with Appaloosa, draft or mule breeding and/or characteristics or known breeding within the previous four generations.

This statement contradicts my thoughts on the above statement, so with this one it CAN'T be registered unless the appy is in the 5th or further generation, correct?

So my thinking is, a mini/pony CAN have appy and be registered pinto IF it's at least 5 generations in the pedigree?


----------



## palsminihorses (Nov 15, 2009)

Sue_C. said:


> I am a former Appaloosa breeder.
> I have to admit that when I first looked into the miniature breed I was _appauled_ at the indistriminate breeding of appy to pintos, and thought it would _never_ happen with any of _my _horses.
> 
> 
> ...


Sue, my story is the same as yours! I raised big appaloosas before I got miniatures. And guess what, I now own a pintaloosa stallion, as well as an appaloosa stallion!

Pam C.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 15, 2009)

OOO, Lucky C, I really like that Sky!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2009)

Sandee said:


> OOO, Lucky C, I really like that Sky!


Thanks! I just love looking at him




Perfect balance between the two patterns, love his spots but I'm a huge sucker for the blue eyes and bald face



:wub











He's sired a silver dapple blanketed colt with a wide blaze, black frosted colt, bay varnish/snowcap filly, black varnish/snowcap colt, black roan/spotted/splash colt, a black pinto colt, black splash filly, bay splash/frosting colt and a black frosted colt (deceased) out of a variety of mares (appaloosa/pinto/pintaloosa and solid)



> Sue, my story is the same as yours! I raised big appaloosas before I got miniatures. And guess what, I now own a pintaloosa stallion, as well as an appaloosa stallion!
> Pam C.


How is that appy boy!?


----------



## palsminihorses (Nov 16, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Sandee said:
> 
> 
> > OOO, Lucky C, I really like that Sky!
> ...


Hey Cristina! Smokey is doing great! I just *love* his personality! He is so nosey! LOL I have fattened him up some for winter, and I'll be anxious to breed him to a couple of mares next spring.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 16, 2009)

> Sue, my story is the same as yours! I raised big appaloosas before I got miniatures. And guess what, I now own a pintaloosa stallion, as well as an appaloosa stallion! Pam C.


LOLOL! I have just sooo recently changed my mine on this. Up till just a month ago, I still wouldn't have considered it...but then I saw a couple of photos of a buckskin pintaloosa weanling colt that had unfortunately, recently been sold.



Had I seen him first...he would be in my barn.








I liked him so much that he could have been purple for all I cared...he is one nice little boy; and I missed him.


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 16, 2009)

> However, I personally would NEVER EVER own an appaloosa colored horse. I don't like horses with a lot of color, but have had several pintos. However, if the pinto had appy background, I would pass.


Andrea,

I'm with you. I do not like a lot of color on my horses and have never liked the App. I have very few pintos here too as I am not fond of them either. I think a horse should be judged on its conformation rather than its color. Too many people are so hooked on color, they can not see the horse underneath.

Of course, now that I have Marbles....I may change my mind about color.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

Aww, some very CUTE pintalooses shown here



!


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Nov 16, 2009)

I have loved the appaloosa coat pattern since I was a child so of course it’s my favorite. My first horse was a POA (Pony of America) stallion in the early 70’s. POA’s have come a long way with their conformation and now resemble small quarter horses with appaloosa color.

It may come as a surprise to some, but there aren’t many miniature appaloosas I REALLY like. I can count them on one hand. Actually, instead of looking at the horses of the past, I prefer to concentrate and breed for the future. The majority of the miniature appaloosas are unrefined, are very course, and I feel they need A LOT of help. That is why we set our focus on conformation that can prove itself in the show ring at the very top levels of AMHA WORLD and AMHR NATIONAL competition and should they have loud color too that’s great!

I only have one color prejudice as a miniature appaloosa breeder, that being, I will not use grey in our breeding program. It is difficult enough to find superior conformation to cross and improve the miniature apps without limiting conformation due to a color preference. I also see no point in breeding the same coarseness to the same coarseness as I see in many appaloosa breeding programs in the hope if somehow like magic their horses will improve. Isn’t that the definition of insanity? To continue to do the same things over and over again and expecting a different result.

I’m very proud to say our miniature appaloosas are not just prospects or contenders and our efforts are finally paying off in that our horses continue to prove themselves year after year at the WORLD/NATIONAL levels of competition with the style of a top halter horse and the athletic ability of a performance horse. Just my two cents. Go spots!!!!!!!

Dawn


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 16, 2009)

And no matter what color, I would take ANY of your horses!!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 16, 2009)

I love appys! I have a bay roan appy, and a black filly who is solid, but is appy bred.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm aiming primarily for Appaloosas, but that said, I do have a nice stallion who is snowcap, tobiano, splash and sabino - so I expect he'll throw at least 50% pintos with app characteristics. The combo does make some great colors, so even though it's not my main focus, if the horse underneath the color(s) is good enough, I'll take the odds!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 17, 2009)

I was never a fan of appys...we were much more into pintos when we first started with miniatures. We had been on the search for a nice moving stallion to add to our herd and I emailed on an ad on the salesboard that didn't say anything about color and it didn't have a picture. Well, the person assured me that this horse would be what I'd want even though he was appy (technically pintaloosa as his sire is a pinto)...rather than send me a picture...he forwarded a video. Before I left work that day my hubby called and told me to just send a check...that horse needed to be ours...so I wrote a check and sent it off...made arrangements to have him shipped to Washington State all the way from Florida...without ME even seeing a picture! LOL But it was one of the best buys we've ever made...I LOVE this horse...he's athletic, has a good head on his shoulders, he's giving me fantastic foals, so even though I'm still not necessarily an appy fan...I now have Bonsai and several colored mares for him. I also was one of those pinto people who did not believe in crossing appy to pinto...but I have a gorgeous silver bay pinto Boomer daughter in foal to him for 2010...and I have to say that is one of my most anticipated foals!

So here he is...Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai...6 years old this year...and even though this isn't the best picture I still like it. He had been pulled from pasture breeding mares 2 weeks prior to this picture...we had decided at the last minute to take him and show him. He was reserve grand champion stallion and also placed well in his driving classes (first time driven at a show)...he'll be out again next year










Beautiful horses everyone!

Tracy


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 17, 2009)

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> It may come as a surprise to some, but there aren’t many miniature appaloosas I REALLY like. I can count them on one hand. Actually, instead of looking at the horses of the past, I prefer to concentrate and breed for the future. The majority of the miniature appaloosas are unrefined, are very course, and I feel they need A LOT of help. That is why we set our focus on conformation that can prove itself in the show ring at the very top levels of AMHA WORLD and AMHR NATIONAL competition and should they have loud color too that’s great!
> I only have one color prejudice as a miniature appaloosa breeder, that being, I will not use grey in our breeding program. It is difficult enough to find superior conformation to cross and improve the miniature apps without limiting conformation due to a color preference. I also see no point in breeding the same coarseness to the same coarseness as I see in many appaloosa breeding programs in the hope if somehow like magic their horses will improve. Isn’t that the definition of insanity? To continue to do the same things over and over again and expecting a different result.
> 
> I’m very proud to say our miniature appaloosas are not just prospects or contenders and our efforts are finally paying off in that our horses continue to prove themselves year after year at the WORLD/NATIONAL levels of competition with the style of a top halter horse and the athletic ability of a performance horse. Just my two cents. Go spots!!!!!!!
> ...


Great post Dawn!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 17, 2009)

I might add that I think that for most folks, I am sure that conformation comes FIRST regardless, which I guess is why I have such a difficult time adding horses to my small herd- if they dont have good conformation and disposition, they dont need to be here. I have no problems 'looking through the spots' and I look at all as if they are plain brown. If there is nothing else there BUT spots, then it's not for me.

But if I can find a nice horse, WITH spots, that is an added plus, so I hold out until I can find what I want without compromising my program. A couple of my mares are not loud colored- have very little roaning (and in fact were born solid) but I liked their conformation well enough for them to be added to my group.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a great topic - so many beautiful horses!

Just to add to the mix and to show that you never know just what the same parents are going to produce colour wise!

My 'Mummy' mare.






Her first filly for us - give you a guess which famous American stallion is in her breeding LOL!!






Her next foal (now 2 years) born this colour.






Changed to this






As a 2 year old winning Reserve Champion of all the spotty classes at our Mini Horse of the Year Show






Then there was last years filly from the same parents!!






And here is Daddy - my Argentian bred Falabella.






Anna


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG!!! I LOVE THEM!!!! I think it is best if I take them you know for safe keeping


----------

